# Rv Cleaner Vs. Homemade Brews



## MNoutbackers

We are going to be washing the outside of our OB this weekend. I have read where people use a specific cleaner made for Rv's, and there are some that use a combination of bleach and Dawn dishsoap. I also read that you can use WD-40 on black streaks?

So which is better?


----------



## wicampingfamily

MNoutbackers said:


> We are going to be washing the outside of our OB this weekend. I have read where people use a specific cleaner made for Rv's, and there are some that use a combination of bleach and Dawn dishsoap. I also read that you can use WD-40 on black streaks?
> 
> So which is better?


i will be using power sprayer soap in a bucket with a rv w/ water brushhead. then, i will be taking my buffing wheel with polish to brighten it up. then waxing. whew... how many days are there this weekend??? ugh.....


----------



## Y-Guy

For general cleaning I use Simple Green. For washing the exterior I use Gel-Gloss Wash and Wax. Black Streak, I've been part of a test group for awhile now, but I use the premade products as they do a good job and don't destroy the finish. I also wax the RV twice a year with NuFinish.


----------



## Scooter

I think the title oF this thread should be RV cleaners *and* home made Brews not* vs *

For General cleaning , I use an off the shelf RV black streak remover recommended by the dealer, seem to work well, 
For Home Made brew, My Brother in Law grows his own hops, and makes his own beer.

The RV cleaning and Crosset hill home made Brew usually go hand in hand on a hot sunny day when RV cleaning


----------



## SouthLa26RS

For exterior cleaning, I go the the local dollar store and purchase a product called 'Awesome'. Mix the 'Awesome' with water in a garden sprayer and spray on the exterior. Take my extending handle scrub brush and wash. All the dirt and black streaks are gone and now it is ready for a coat of wax.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

For washing, I use Max power simple green (in the black bottle) and dilute it with water for the wash. Before I start, I walk around the RQS and spray all the problem spots (i.e. black streaks, impacted dirt, funky kind of green splotches on the white trim). Then I just walk around her with the extended brush, and scrub up. The only area that drives me nuts is the outdoor grill. No matter how clean I get it before the winter, it always has mold inside the compartment. I've taken the stove apart three times to clean it, and it's not fun. Then I use "protect all" to wax. I get that at Wally World. I use it on my boat and truck as well)

Once a year I get on top of the RQS, and spray a mixture of bleach and water and lightly scrub the roof and AC, as well as the awning to keep them clean.


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> For washing, I use Max power simple green (in the black bottle) and dilute it with water for the wash. Before I start, I walk around the RQS and spray all the problem spots (i.e. black streaks, impacted dirt, funky kind of green splotches on the white trim). Then I just walk around her with the extended brush, and scrub up. The only area that drives me nuts is the outdoor grill. No matter how clean I get it before the winter, it always has mold inside the compartment. I've taken the stove apart three times to clean it, and it's not fun. Then I use "protect all" to wax. I get that at Wally World. I use it on my boat and truck as well)
> 
> Once a year I get on top of the RQS, and spray a mixture of bleach and water and lightly scrub the roof and AC, as well as the awning to keep them clean.


 Hey Kevin,

I have been wanting to do the roof for some time. But I am a little nervous about climbing up onto the RQS. I have done what I can in the past from a ladder. Are you using a mat or plywood to distribute weight? Or more simply how are you getting up on the roof and what do you use if anything while your up there?

Eric


----------



## Southpaw

Thought about washing the TT this weekend as well; however mother nature has other ideas for me








Noticed my front swooish sticker on the front of the TV is pealing off...not having a good day


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

egregg57 said:


> For washing, I use Max power simple green (in the black bottle) and dilute it with water for the wash. Before I start, I walk around the RQS and spray all the problem spots (i.e. black streaks, impacted dirt, funky kind of green splotches on the white trim). Then I just walk around her with the extended brush, and scrub up. The only area that drives me nuts is the outdoor grill. No matter how clean I get it before the winter, it always has mold inside the compartment. I've taken the stove apart three times to clean it, and it's not fun. Then I use "protect all" to wax. I get that at Wally World. I use it on my boat and truck as well)
> 
> Once a year I get on top of the RQS, and spray a mixture of bleach and water and lightly scrub the roof and AC, as well as the awning to keep them clean.


Hey Kevin,

I have been wanting to do the roof for some time. But I am a little nervous about climbing up onto the RQS. I have done what I can in the past from a ladder. Are you using a mat or plywood to distribute weight? Or more simply how are you getting up on the roof and what do you use if anything while your up there?

Eric
[/quote]

Eric,

I climb up via an aluminum A ladder, just to the right of the door. While I'm up there, I walk around along the edges, in to about 8 inches or so. (as a side note, I teach a ropes course, so hieghts are no big deal- otherwise I'm sure I'd be wigged out))Along the front bedroom divider (where the roof noticeably slopes down to the front) I walk across there- as I know there is a support wall underneath. Countrygurl was watching me once from the house, and she said I looked like Elmer Fudd trying to sneak up on bugs bunny- my thoughts are,If I walked light, I was light ...With an extendable soft brush, and a 50/50 bleach water mix and the hose, it was a snap. The roof looked like new when I was done (scrubbed the gutters, too)!


----------



## tdvffjohn

To do the roof, you use a step ladder and a soft brush on a pole. I used my extension pole that I use for painting ceilings. Makes reaching easier. I would be leary of getting on a wet , soapy roof, murphy s law says your falling off.

On the subject of extension poles for reach. I purchased a soft 24 in wide broom and I put the ext pole on it. Have you ever wanted to brush all the stuff off the awning before rolling it up?
I do all the time and now I can reach the entire awning. I lower the tube end all the way down and then use the broom to clean off. Then it closes up to 4 feet for storage.

John


----------



## Joonbee

on this subject. What do you use to treat the roof? Took trailer down for a once over at the dealer and he said all looked fine. The roof was very clean from my cleaning last year. Forgot what I used, but I will check and post later when I can get to the trailer and look. Did a great job obviously, becaused I cleaned it a year ago and I use the same thing on the top and sides. But, he said I needed to apply some sort of UV protectant. Any suggestions for treating the roof?

Oh yeah. I run all over the top of my 5er. Guy at dealer was too tho. 5er roof different? He was a pretty big guy too.

Tis the season for cleaning, which only means camping is close. Gotta keep it in perspective.

Thanks for input. Great post.

Safe season to all, Jim


----------



## tdvffjohn

I ve never treated, just wash with car wash soap.


----------



## egregg57

I just finished cleaning the roof. I used black streak remover and i was very impressed with the results. it did not remove all of the stains on the roof but it removed loads of build up. The roof looks great. Now to clean-up the sides and wax!

Eric


----------



## Nathan

Joonbee said:


> on this subject. What do you use to treat the roof? Took trailer down for a once over at the dealer and he said all looked fine. The roof was very clean from my cleaning last year. Forgot what I used, but I will check and post later when I can get to the trailer and look. Did a great job obviously, becaused I cleaned it a year ago and I use the same thing on the top and sides. But, he said I needed to apply some sort of UV protectant. Any suggestions for treating the roof?
> 
> Oh yeah. I run all over the top of my 5er. Guy at dealer was too tho. 5er roof different? He was a pretty big guy too.
> 
> Tis the season for cleaning, which only means camping is close. Gotta keep it in perspective.
> 
> Thanks for input. Great post.
> 
> Safe season to all, Jim


I buy the stuff at camping world. They have a cleaner and a UV protectant. Pricey, but why not









As for walk-on roofs. The OB TT's are not walk on. I would hope a trailer with a ladder to the roof would be a walk on, but you shoudl probably check. During the PDI on our OB, the tech had 3 of us up there and said just stand on the joists (where it doesn't sag). I did that repeatedly with the OB including for roof cleanings. The Silverback has a walk on roof and you can tell that the plywood is a lot thicker because it doesn't flex very much.


----------

